# Not Treasure



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

*Living Room*
DirecTV HR21 HD DVR
Sony Playstation 3

Denon AVR-888 reciever

Sony KDS-50A3000 TV

DALI IKON 6 mains (2)
Yamaha NS-AP16 surrounds (4)

IB Subwoofer
-Mach5 MJ-18 drivers (4)
-Carvin HD-1800 amplifier
-Behringer DSP1124P parametric EQ 

*Headphones*
Sennheiser PX 100

*Car*
Sony CDX-MP30 CD and mp3 player


----------

